
3 Terraform tips that will save you from terrible mistakes - ish-xyz
https://ish-ar.io/terraform_blog_series_3_tips/
======
drunkpotato
Clickbait title aside, a good and reasonable post about using terraform. Point
2 about the evils of a monorepo is not unique to terraform, but also a more
subtle problem of service boundaries generally.

I've seen what I would term a distributed monorepo which has all the headaches
of a monolith combined with all the deployment coordination headaches of
microservices, managing to exacerbate the worst problems of both. Enforcing
boundaries is hard, and the most natural architecture state without a firm
guiding hand is the Big Ball of Mud.

~~~
ish-xyz
Apologies for the clickbait title ;) Thanks for sharing your opinion !

